# Download IDM 6.12 Full Cracked, kèm tiếng Việt



## Xinh (7 Tháng mười hai 2012)

*phunuvn.net

idm full 6.12 final build 22*​ IDM 6.12 moi nhat crack vinh vien, IDM tieng viet, IDM xai mai mai 6.12 moi nhat - Internet download manager full crack





​
Internet Download Manager:một công cụ để tăng tốc độ tải lên đến 5 lần,  cho phép Resume và tải theo lịch trình. Sửa lỗi và tiếp tục phục hồi khả  năng sẽ khởi động lại bị hỏng hoặc tải các kết nối bị gián đoạn do bị  mất, vấn đề về mạng, tắt máy vi tính, hoặc cúp điện đột xuất.
Đơn giản, giao diện đồ họa người dùng làm cho IDM thân thiện và dễ sử  dụng. Internet Download Manager có tốc độ download dữ liệu thông minh  với tính năng phân khúc và multipart công nghệ an toàn tải để tăng tốc  độ download của bạn.Không giống như các trình quản lý khác, tải về và  tăng tốc với Internet Download Manager đoạn tải tập tin năng động trong  quá trình tải về và reuses sẵn mà không cần thêm các kết nối kết nối và  đăng nhập giai đoạn để đạt được hiệu năng tăng tốc tốt nhất.

Những tính năng chính:

    Hỗ trợ hầu hết các trình duyệt phổ biến.
    Download dễ dàng, chỉ cần bạn nhất chuột vào link download ở bất cứ trình duyệt nào IDM hỗ trợ.
    Tăng tốc 500% nhờ công nghệ phân đoạn thông minh.
    Dừng tải về máy/Tiếp tục tải về máy
    Cài đặt dễ dàng và nhanh chóng.
    Kiểm tra virus file download (trên máy bạn phải có chương trình quét virus).
    Tích hợp vào các trình duyệt và “tóm cổ” bất cứ thứ gì nhận dạng  được ví dụ như khi trang web chơi một file mp3 thì một cửa sổ IDM sẽ  hiện ra và bạn chỉ cần bất nút là file mp3 đó là của bạn mà không phải  cực khổ dò link thủ công.
    Xây dựng lịch biểu download: nối mạng – download – ngắt kết nối.
    Hỗ trợ nhiều proxy servers.
    Hỗ trợ các giao thức xác thực Basic, Negotiate, NTLM, and Keberos.
    Chức năng download all, “tóm” tất cả các thứ trên trang web bất kỳ.
    Tùy chỉnh giao diện như hệ thống nút chức năng.
    Phân loại file download vào các danh mục giúp công việc quản lý dễ dàng hơn.
    Hỗ trợ update.
    Giới hạn băng thông download.
    Hỗ trợ “drop link”.

Yêu cầu: Windows 7, VISTA, XP, 2000
What's new in version 6.12 Beta Build 17 ((Released: Sep 13, 2012):
• Added Google Chrome extension (beta version). After IDM update you  will need to restart Google Chrome and agree with the installation of  "IDM Integration" extension.
• Fixed an erroneous interception of video from web-players in Google Chrome browser.







http://www.fshare.vn/file/ORYPV8UKXT/​ 





Tất cả kèm trong file: patch, tiếng Việt

Hướng dẫn crack:
- Tắt phần mềm diệt virus.
- Chạy file RegKey32bit đối với Win 32b, RegKey64bit đối với win 64bit, nhấn Yes.
- Chạy file Crack IDM 2, nhấn Patch, chọn đường dẫn đến thư mục cài IDM: C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager,chọn file IDM.exe, nhấn OK.

*Hướng dẫn cài đặt IDM tiếng Việt*

 - Vào thư mục Viet Hoa IDM 100%, Giải nén file "idm_vn.zip"

  - Copy tất cả các file vừa giải nén được (gồm 6 file: grabber_vn.chm;  idm_vn.chm; idm_vn.lng; scheduler_vn.chm; tips_vn.txt; tut_vn.chm)

 vào thư mục _Languages_ theo đường dẫn sau:
C:\Program Files\*Internet* Download Manager\Languages

 Hoặc: (đối với win64bit)

C:\Program Files(x86)\Internet Download Manager\Languages
 - Tiếp theo khởi động lại IDM, click vao _View _-> _Languages _-> _Tieng_Viet _-> _yes_
*Nếu đã cài tiếng Việt mà bị lỗi font chữ các bạn chỉnh win lại như sau:*
 - Bạn vào _Start _--> _Contol Panel_ --> _Clock, Language, and Region_ --> _Region and language_
 - Tại tab _Administrative _click vào _Change system locale..._
  Nó hiện ra 1 bảng phụ. Trong bảng phụ này trên menu sổ xuống chọn  Vietnamese (Vietnam)  --> Nhấn OK --> Nhấn Restart now để khởi  động lại máy.
 Lưu ý rằng đây là "hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ tếng Việt" chứ  không phải "đổi sang tiếng Việt cho win" đâu nhé, win vẫn là English nếu  bạn chưa install Vietnamese cho nó. Chỉnh lại ngôn ngữ cho win rồi, sau  này bạn có thể dùng tiếng Việt cho bất cứ phần mềm nào có hỗ trợ tiếng  Việt mà không bị lỗi font nữa

*
* Trường hợp IDM liên tục báo Fake Serial, các bạn download bản IDM 6.14 full crack cài đè lên, dùng file Crack trong đó sẽ hết*. Nhớ tắt chương trình diệt virus trước khi crack.


Yên tâm sử dụng vì phần mềm này mình đã test. Có gì thắc mắc các bạn reply tại topic này, nếu link die xin dành chút thời gian report để mình fix lại. cảm ơn.

Xem  thêm bản: IDM 6.15 full crack


----------



## Xinh (16 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Trả lời: Download IDM 6.12 Full Cracked, kèm tiếng Việt*

Đã fix link download mới nhất rồi nhé các bạn.


----------



## babe_sunshine (6 Tháng một 2014)

thanks! IDM đang bị hư


----------



## huynh.nguyen (19 Tháng ba 2014)

Đang cần IDM, thank nhiều


----------



## namcti (3 Tháng tư 2014)

*Cách tăng tải file cho IDM*
​Trên thanh công cụ, click *Downloads --> Options*






_Bước 3_: Một cửa sổ hiển thị bao gồm nhiều sự lựa chọn, ở đây, để tăng tốc độ download, chọn *Connection*.

Trong cửa sổ *Connection*, chúng ta sẽ thay đổi một số thiết lập:

 - Tại khung *Connection Type/Speed *chọn *Lan 10Mbs*.






- Tại khung *Default max.conn.number* chọn giá trị cao nhất *16*.

Hoàn tất các thiết lập, click *OK* để đóng lại cửa sổ.







*Lưu ý*: Các máy tính sử dụng đường truyền khác nhau thì tốc độ download cũng khác nhau. Ví dụ, đối với đường truyền ADSL, tùy theo từng gói cước phí sử dụng, tốc độ download tối đa cũng chỉ có mức độ download giới hạn khác nhau như với gói cước Mega VNN thì tốc độ download chỉ trong khoảng 250Kb/s và những gói cước thấp hơn thì chỉ khoảng 150Kb/s.


----------

